# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee2's Summer Lucid Competition 2016 Signups

## spellbee2

It's (past) that time again, folks. Prepare yourself for the most anticipated event of the summer besides the Summer Olympics and the UEFA Euro 2016 Tournament and the release of Pokemon Go and probably like 40 other things.

If you're new to the whole lucid competition scene, check out my last competitions here and  here, and Sensei's previous 3 competitions here, here, and here. Rules will be pretty much unchanged from last competition.

As for specific dates, I want your opinion. We've had suggestions on changing from the Sunday-Sunday format to a Friday-Sunday format, to allow for an additional weekend for lucids. So we'll have a vote on the start date. The competition will be held from *Friday, July 29th* to *Sunday, August 14th*.

In addition, if you're interested, post here with what league you'd like to join, as well as your lucid dream frequency (1/night, 1/week, 1/month, etc). To help, I've provided a general guideline for league placement, though I may ask you to move up or down a league if you might be over/under the rest of the league. Please be sure to sign up *ONLY* if you are fairly certain that you can contribute for the entire length of the competition.

*Expert League* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night
dolphin
Sensei
sivason


*Intermediate League* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights
spellbee2
RelaxAndDream
Saizaphod
JadeGreen
ExothermReacton
Nfri
Raipat
melissajuice
TwitchLucidity
MadMonkey
AndresLD
Occipitalred
Elaineylane
cooleymd
FireFlyMan
DreamCafe11
FryingMan


*Beginner League* - less than 1 lucid/week
SwordArtOnline
BlairBros
moSh
Raed3700
DoubleHelix
Shabby
Snehk
Nebulus
Tataglia

Lastly, be sure to spread this as much as possible - the more people that join, the better. Signups are until *July 27th*.

----------


## dolphin

Thanks for hosting this, spellbee2! I would like to join the expert league. I average 1 LD/night.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

YES!!!  ::D:  finally a comp i can participate again!! i could participate with more or less all dates with some are more convenient than other but it will work somehow.

i think i am in the upper Intermediate League with 1 lucid every  3-4 days in average. when i would have completely free time and would sleep alone those two weeks i would dare to try expert league but sleeping with GF in one bed lowers my possible focus/effort and lucidity  :Sad: 

but YAY competition time  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

I would like to join the intermediate league ! :tropicalboxer: :superman:

----------


## JadeGreen

Count me in on the intermediate league. Need to break this poopy lucidity spell...  :superman:

----------


## ExothermReacton

It is funny how I thought about the competition right when going on the forums and now it is there. I am going to join the the good old intermediate league. ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Cool cool. I am in expert league. I really need this.

----------


## Nfri

im in, inter  :smiley:

----------


## Raipat

please sign me up in intermediate league!

----------


## melissajuice

I'd like to join the intermediate league.  As of right now, I usually have about 3 LDs a week.

----------


## MadMonkey

I'd like to sign up for the intermediate league. Thanks for the reminder Saizaphod! Please note that I accidently chose the first check box in the poll but meant to check the 29th through August 14th!

----------


## AndresLD

I would like to join intermediate as well  :smiley: . Thanks for the invite Saizaphod. I haven't participated in any kind of LD competition before so it will be interesting! Hopefully I'll be able to balance it with school as I start next week.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Sign me up! Beginner League (1 LD per 9.3 days this year)

----------


## Sivason

Hi guys, I will join in. Should be fun. Put me in expert. Average 5-20/week

----------


## BlairBros

Hopefully I'm not too late to join up, I think I still belong in the beginner league hehe, I've been on a bit of a hot streak recently but not at a lucid/week ratio.

----------


## moSh

I'll get involved! Beginner league for sure; I've only just picked up LDing again so I've just had the one in the last three weeks or so. Also, it's looking like we'll be doing this on the two-week period that I have lots of, let's say, lively events, so my recall miiiiight be a little dampened. This will be a great motivator though!

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I'm afraid my life is too messy for this at the moment.

----------


## Occipitalred

Sign me up for the intermediate league! I haven't done tasks for years and I miss it. It's yielded some memorable dreams. I think it's the time to get back into it.  :smiley:

----------


## Elaineylane

I'd like to join the intermediate. I average 3 lucids a week.

----------


## cooleymd

Intermediate league but with warning that I will likely not do well
I did just manage a Lucid dream at 4:30pm  today but it was 100% void struggle that 
lasted about a minute+

You might want to put me in my own team and then only transfer me into a team if I don't totally suck

(under too much stress for many dreams, but competition might do me some good)

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmmm... ah, what the heck. I could use the extra motivation, especially now that I've bumped up my average to at least three a week these past few weeks. Guess I'll sign up for intermediate.Thanks for the heads up, Saizophod.

----------


## DawnEye11

I'd like to join the intermediate group. ^^ Hopefully things turn out well.

----------


## cooleymd

So how will the TASK of the YEAR stuff work since already included in last competition (its the same year)
Exclude achieved tasks (not that participants did many)?
Repeat the tasks (but in this competition)?

----------


## Raed3700

Hmmmm, guess nothing to lose  :tongue2:  .
Please sign me up in beginners' team. I have about 1LD/Month.

----------


## FryingMan

Y'all keep picking times when I'll be jet lagged for a month because of business travel!   Not fair  :Sad: 
Intermediate, please!

----------


## DoubleHelix

I'm in.  Definitely beginner category.

----------


## Shabby

Beginner league, please. Have been making a lot of progress since getting back into it but no lucids yet.

----------


## spellbee2

Alrighty, so since MadMonkey's vote for 24th-7th was actually a vote for 29th-14th, we have a tie. And since today is the 24th, the first one seems a bit... um, impractical... at the moment (if it had pulled out to an earlier lead, I would've been prepared, sorry guys). So our official start date will be Friday, July 29th. Which means I'll accept signups until Wednesday, the 27th, and I'll post the teams/rules/etc. on Thursday, July 28th. So if you know anyone else that hasn't signed up yet but wants to, now's the time!





> So how will the TASK of the YEAR stuff work since already included in last competition (its the same year)
> Exclude achieved tasks (not that participants did many)?
> Repeat the tasks (but in this competition)?



Good question. The Task of the Year stuff will work how you said. If you've already completed it last competition (or any other time before the comp starts), you can do it again for this competition.

The real question is how the Task of the Month will work, since the competition will have 3 days in July. I might see if I can get the August tasks early and post them in the competition thread for the sake of points.

----------


## FryingMan

Well, I take that as a challenge.   We'll see how I do jet-lagged.

----------


## Snehk

Might try the competition as well (thanks for the note Saizaphod!). Haven't got lucid dreams too frequently lately, so I'm signing up to beginners league.

----------


## cooleymd

Maybe Fryingman and I can be a team called the Zombies

----------


## Elaineylane

Glad you cleared the dates up cuz I was like WTH, the votes don't match up?! Agreed, that makes more sense. Can't wait, kinda stoked.

----------


## Nebulus

Yeah sign me up...beginners it is Oo 
Still great way to get pumped up about things, thanks

----------


## Tataglia

I changed my mind.
Sign me up, Beginner  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Bumping this for one last hurrah. The sign ups close in 3 hours. Get to it!

Okay I lied, mainly because I need to get to bed so I'm not super tired for work tomorrow. But if you sign up now, I can probably squeeze you in.

For the rest of you: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...on-2016-a.html

----------


## lunagoddess

I haven't been on for a while, is it too late to sign up?? I would like to be in the beginner's league. I average about 1 LD/month.

----------


## spellbee2

> I haven't been on for a while, is it too late to sign up?? I would like to be in the beginner's league. I average about 1 LD/month.



I gotchu.

----------


## spellbee2

Miss out on the first deadline? Jealous of our fancy signature pictures? Want to get in on the points-scoring action? Well, you're in luck! Because for the first time ever, we're having a second wave of signups! That's right, just post here before Friday the 5th if you're interested, and you'll be added to the roster to start in the second week of the competition on Sunday, August 7th.

----------


## TheNinjaStrike

Sign me up for the beginner league, Im quite excited for this competition!

----------


## MagicChicken

Please sign me up for the beginners league. I average 2LD/week.

----------


## StaySharp

I know I'm really late and the 5th has passed but I was damn busy the past days. Any chance of still signing up?

Just sign me up for all future competitions as well

Edit: Before I forget it... beginners league. Life has been busy completely destroying my dream quality and quantity like a city that's been nuked. Repeatedly. Every week for a whole decade.
I'll get back to full strength one day, but not as long as I'm housing where I am right now.

----------

